# VLAN and tap in bridge

## kilburna

Hi ALL

I have got a bridge working with a ethernet and TAP with the following /etc/conf.d/net 

```

bridge_br0="enp1s0 tap0"

brctl_br0="setfd 0 sethello 0 stp off"

rc_net_br0_need="net.enp1s0 net.tap0"

config_br0="192.168.1.220/24"

routes_br0="default via 192.168.1.150"

dns_domain_br0="domain.com"

dns_servers_br0="8.8.8.8"

config_tap0="null"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

config_enp1s0="null"

```

Now I would like to change the Ethernet into VLAN and add the TAP to the bridge with this code  

```

vlans_enp1s0="1"

bridge_br0="enp1s0_1 tap0"

brctl_br0="setfd 0 sethello 0 stp off"

rc_net_br0_need="net.enp1s0_1 net.tap0"

config_br0="192.168.1.220/24"

routes_br0="default via 192.168.1.150"

dns_domain_br0="domain.com"

dns_servers_br0="8.8.8.8"

config_tap0="null"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

config_enp1s0_1="null"

```

and 

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.enp1s0_1

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep VLAN

CONFIG_BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_MVRP=y

when I /etc/init.d/net/br0 restart I get net.br0 needs service(s) net.enp1s0_1, and the bridge will not start

What an doing wrong or is there a new vlan syntax?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi, 

I use the following configuration and it works as expected:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

vlans_enp2s0="1"

config_enp2s0="null"

config_enp2s0_1="null"

config_brvlan1="192.168.X.X/24"

routes_brvlan1="default via 192.168.X.Y"

brctl_brvlan1="setfd 0 sethello 10 stp on"

bridge_brvlan1="enp2s0.1 tap0"

rc_net_brvlan1_need="net.enp2s0"

```

Make sure, you use enp1s0.1 instead of enp1s0_1

Greets, bb

----------

